# Gingrich Calls Spanish Language Of Ghetto



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Former House Speaker Mocks Bilingual Education, Ballots_

*WASHINGTON -- *Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich equated bilingual education Saturday with "the language of living in a ghetto" and mocked requirements that ballots be printed in multiple languages.

"The government should quit mandating that various documents be printed in any one of 700 languages depending on who randomly shows up" to vote, said Gingrich, who is considering seeking the Republican presidential nomination in 2008. He made the comments in a speech to the National Federation of Republican Women.

"The American people believe English should be the official language of the government. ... We should replace bilingual education with immersion in English so people learn the common language of the country and they learn the language of prosperity, not the language of living in a ghetto," Gingrich said to cheers from the crowd of more than 100.
"Citizenship requires passing a test on American history in English. If that's true, then we do not have to create ballots in any language except English," he said.

Full story: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/education/11481608/detail.html


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Go Newt!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

kttref said:


> Go Newt!


+1


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree English immersion is the way to go for new immigrants who come to live here. Now there is a Citizenship test that requires immigrants to have a solid command of the English language in addition to knowing a good amount American civics. English is one of the hardest languages to learn(of course y'all knew that I'm sure ) so I understand if some immigrants take an uncomfortably long time to get it right. Newt's comments I find irresponsible for anyone to make. Much less a politician who if he runs, will have to somehow court the "spanish" vote. How does he explain all those ghettos where English is the spoken language?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Get a temp read on hell this morning because I gotta say, I agree with Newt on this one.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CJmajor27 said:


> I agree English immersion is the way to go for new immigrants who come to live here. Now there is a Citizenship test that requires immigrants to have a solid command of the English language in addition to knowing a good amount American civics. English is one of the hardest languages to learn(of course y'all knew that I'm sure ) so I understand if some immigrants take an uncomfortably long time to get it right. Newt's comments I find irresponsible for anyone to make. Much less a politician who if he runs, will have to somehow court the "spanish" vote. How does he explain all those ghettos where English is the spoken language?


If there is no ballot printed in spanish or the other 700+,I guess he would not have to worry about thier vote.
This is America,the language is English,the printed word should be English,I for one am sick of the leftest coulding of catering and printing everything to suit.
I am tired of everything I get in the mail printed in ten different languages.
It's time to take this country back from the liberal left.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Spanish was finished as a language of prosperity when Drake put paid to the Armada. Spanish is a great language for poetry and music, but not for the real world of science, commerce and technology. The fact is it's just not flexible enough and it has insufficient depth.

English is not only the language of this country, but the defacto language of this planet (thanks to the English). If the Chinese want to do business with Europe, they do it in english. If the Japanese want to do business with Mexico...english is the language of choice.

I don't want to put words in Newts mouth, but I think the message is clear: speak english and succeed...or not and live the ghetto life. In any event, Newt is right: all government stuff should be in english (private businesses can do what they want).


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

English Only!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If you are living in the US there is no excuse not to learn English Period. If I were to live in another country I would, and would be expected to speak their langauge. Why should it be any different here?


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> .
> This is America,the language is English,the printed word should be English,I for one am sick of the leftest coulding of catering and printing everything to suit.


LOL. Very idealistic but unfortunately not reality. Spanish just happens to be the second most widely spoken language in this country behind English. If my memory serves me right, hispanics are fast approaching if not already, the majority in this country. While most of them do speak English, alot of them struggle. The old citizenship test didn't require a very strong English to pass, unlike the new one rolled out this year. So a lot of new CITIZENS still need help comprehending written English and what's wrong with giving them that help? Disenfranchising a whole segment of the population runs contrary to the US Constitution.


> Spanish was finished as a language of prosperity when Drake put paid to the Armada. Spanish is a great language for poetry and music, but not for the real world of science, commerce and technology. The fact is it's just not flexible enough and it has insufficient depth


 Spoken like a true language scholar. Usually people who speak spanish to the level of using it science, commerce and technology, I'd say don't live anywhere close to the ghetto.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope he runs for President!!!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

If spanish is the language of ghettos.......what happened to Ebonics?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> English Only!


:dito:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> If you are living in the US there is no excuse not to learn English Period. If I were to live in another country I would, and would be expected to speak their langauge. Why should it be any different here?


have thought of running away to another country and if i was excepted for citizenship in my new home , learning the local language would be a "no brainer"  
</IMG>


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CJmajor27 stick your head back in the spanish speaking ghettos of Springfield.

Attitudes like yours is one of the reasons why everything is printed in every language
so the ignorant lazy slobs don't have to learn the language of this country.

Want welfare ?? We have the form in your language.
Want food stamps?? See above
and the list goes on forever.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> CJmajor27 stick your head back in the spanish speaking ghettos of Springfield.
> 
> Attitudes like yours is one of the reasons why everything is printed in every language
> so the ignorant lazy slobs don't have to learn the language of this country.
> ...


+1. :mrgreen:


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

CJmajor27 said:


> Spanish just happens to be the second most widely spoken language in this country behind English. Hispanics are fast approaching if not already, the majority in this country.


Yeah, until you remove all the illegals!!:evil:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

CJmajor27 said:


> Spanish just happens to be the second most widely spoken language in this country behind English. If my memory serves me right, hispanics are fast approaching if not already, the majority in this country.


yup , they outbreed us and ironically the european descendents end up paying the taxes for all their housing , health care , food stamps, etc

too bad my grandparents didn't teach me the language of the "old country"

they wanted us to be Americans


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well said pahapoika, Well said.


+1000000


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> CJmajor27 stick your head back in the spanish speaking ghettos of Springfield.
> 
> Attitudes like yours is one of the reasons why everything is printed in every language
> so the ignorant lazy slobs don't have to learn the language of this country.
> ...


 I'm not spanish. I just learnt the language amongst others because I love languages and I also know it will be great asset for a future in law enforcement in this country. You seem to misinterprete my post. I'm not advocating immigrants become lazy slobs and don't learn english. Far from it. What I was saying is that immigrants who come here might be struggling to learn the language and I don't see what's wrong with helping them become productive members of society. True there's a lot of them that won't be bothered because the live amongst themselves. For the majority that do want to learn, help them along till they become competent in their own right. That's what total immersion is all about. Not throw them the wolves and good luck if they make it out alive. That type of attitude is what forces some immigrants to give up and say to hell with English and live their lives in their little communes. Like I said English is one of the hardest languages to learn. Spoken English isn't as bad as written English. Look at how long native speakers in this country have to study written English.. all the way to college and some still suck at it. Like I mentioned before, there is a new citizenship test that raises the bar for English proficiency but its results are yet to be seen in the long run. The old test didn't require alot so a lot of LEGAL IMMIGRANTS still struggle. Not so much with the spoken, but the written. As far as food stamps and welfare goes, don't think I endorse them. I've heard of immigrants utilizing these services, but they use them as jump off point to start down the path to better themselves. Then they get off. Unlike alot of natives who chose to live off the gov't for the rest of their lives. Immigrants know that type of lifestyle leads to nowhere.



> Seeing as how you're a student, I'm sure you're spending hours upon hours immersed in education whilst remaining completely unfettered by the bitter lessons of experience and reality. Time is the true educator and grantor of wisdom.


 Actually far from it. I work full time as well as go to school full time. I basically support myself and have my own place. I'm not your typical student in that I experience bitter realities of life everyday. Being an older student at 27, as well as an immigrant myself(first generation American), I tend to see things through a different set of lenses. I just bring my experience as an immigrant and someone who understands languages to this debate. Mainly because I see a lot of passion that seems to be one sided. I personally know how important an immigrant must assimilate into his chosen country, but also see how good natured immigrants struggle and are chastised for not assimilating fast enough. There's always exception to the rule and not much can be done with those who chose to not assimilate. Deport them then? The fact that they are legal immigrants, gives them powerful friends in Washington who would do whatever they can to thwart any effort by the gov't if it should chose to go down that path. If you don't think so Just look at the illegals. The gov't won't do anything about them because of their powerful friends who like the status quo. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Spoken like a true language scholar. Usually people who speak spanish to the level of using it science, commerce and technology, I'd say don't live anywhere close to the ghetto.


Then why is English the international language of aviation? All international pilots, from every country, must speak English. This is because no other langauge can confer the amount of information in a short time that English can. If you were looking for a language of "science and technology" that sure sounds like it.



> I'm not advocating immigrants become lazy slobs and don't learn english. Far from it. What I was saying is that immigrants who come here might be struggling to learn the language and I don't see what's wrong with helping them become productive members of society. True there's a lot of them that won't be bothered because the live amongst themselves. For the majority that do want to learn, help them along till they become competent in their own right. That's what total immersion is all about. Not throw them the wolves and good luck if they make it out alive. That type of attitude is what forces some immigrants to give up and say to hell with English and live their lives in their little communes. Like I said English is one of the hardest languages to learn. Spoken English isn't as bad as written English. Look at how long native speakers in this country have to study written English.. all the way to college and some still suck at it.


The issue of language is an important one, essentially it is the issue of integration. If one came here as a legal immigrant, are you willing to learn the language, culture and values of you adopted nation and become a contributing member of it? Unfortunately the answer more often that not is no. I will take advantage of your nation's unparalleled security, wealth, healthcare and prosperity, but I will not be bothered to become a part of it. Many immigrants continue to identify themselves with so strongly with their nation of birth, they continue to identify themselves as not as "Americans" but as "Mexicans" or "Dominican" or whatever. A sort of romanticized view develops of their old country in which they constantly espouse the virtues of their heritage *even though they fled those places to come here and be given a true chance at prosperity. *There is nothing wrong with taking pride in your heritage, but if you want to come here and be a part of the nation, you must be an American, first and foremost. I am a second-generation American, and having travelled the world extensively, visiting relatives all over the world and I take pride in the fact that our nation is truly the greatest nation in the world. I have served my country in the military, and continue to serve it as a police officer. I have nothing against immigrants, my mother was an immigrant. All I ask of people to come here legally, obey the laws of your nation, learn the language of your nation, and become a citizen of your nation. Is that truly too much to ask of a nation that offers so much to its people?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

CJmajor27 said:


> Spoken like a true language scholar. Usually people who speak spanish to the level of using it science, commerce and technology, I'd say don't live anywhere close to the ghetto.


I never claimed to be a "language scholar", or even a linguist. People who speak spanish and operate at a sophisticated level of science/commerce/technology work in english. German is suitable as well, but fewer people speak that language (even though english is a germanic language).

I have read that "immersion" is the quickest way to learn a language. I believe this to be true based on our shared experience as an immigrant nation. Italians, Poles, Ukrainians, Czechs, French Canadians, Danes, Swedes, Chinese, Japanese and Koreans, among countless others, learned without the help of the "nanny state". Those who speak spanish can, too. Heck, the Portugese did, too.

BTW, if you're a language geek, check out this book: "The Languages of Pao", by Jack Vance...it's out of print but you should be able to find it at the library (the Science Fiction Book Club at MIT has a copy...).


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> I have read that "immersion" is the quickest way to learn a language. I believe this to be true based on our shared experience as an immigrant nation. Italians, Poles, Ukrainians, Czechs, French Canadians, Danes, Swedes, Chinese, Japanese and Koreans, among countless others, learned without the help of the "nanny state". Those who speak spanish can, too. Heck, the Portugese did, too.


 Couldn't agree with you more. That's how I learnt English albeit in another English speaking country. Looking back at those that immigrated back in the 1800's and 1900's, a lot of first generation Americans struggled to learn (especially the older folks).There were exceptions as always but their kids picked it up quickly. The same is true today but with the advent of the new citizenship test, which requires a higher level of English to pass, hopefully this wlll change. Until that happens, I don't see the gov't stopping to offer immigrants help with translators and printed materials in their native tongues.
BTW, ordered that book from Amazon. Looks interesting. Thanks.


----------

